

Adapt a framework or write from scratch ...? - betahackr
http://glynology.info/adapt-a-framework-or-write-from-scratch
Codeigniter, Zend or Yii ... ?
======
betahackr
Feedback received via email:

A few questions you could use to help you decide: \- What exactly are the
features that are essential to your project's success? \- Do those social
network frameworks have any features that are not essential for your idea's
success? \- What language are you (or your potential team) most used to
working with. I'd recommend sticking to a language you are used to and have
experience with \- Do those frameworks have an active open source community?
\- Are those frameworks headed down a path that coincides with where you want
to do? \- Do you think there's any possibility that in 1-2 years your code and
the open source one have diverged in a way where it does not make sense for
you to keep your project up to date with the one proposed? Maybe the most
important thing for you and your project is simply the ability for users to be
able to add each other as friends - and the rest of the features are custom
ones, not provided by the framework. In which case it is a feature that is
trivial to implement and you gain nothing from a framework.

I think the first step for you in any case is to sit down and do mockups and
prototypes on paper or something and draw up the most minimal implementation
of your idea that you would be willing to lunch.

Then you can decide what is the fastest way for you to get there.

